# $250 Singe Speed - SE Draft



## klipless

I saw this in Dirt Rag's Interbike coverage. $250 for a new single speed? I dont think I've ever seen 'em cheaper. What do we think?

http://sebikes.com/2007/bike-detail.asp?id=19


----------



## undies

Welcome to the site! However, I should warn you that someone is going to accuse you of being a shill in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2..

The bike is ok. I think the flat bar may hurt this bike though. For better or worse, single-speeds are sort of trendy right now and this SE would probably better capitalize on that with a drop bar, moustache bar, or something else. 

Also, the frame doesn't appear to have rack mounts. If this bike is meant to be utilitarian it ought to have rack mounts.


----------



## FatTireFred

cheap once-piece cranks might be a turnoff for some but then again, complete bike is only $250. hopefully BB threading is standard for those that will replace. flat bars no doubt contribute to that low price. maybe need to reconsider pedal choice- add clips or nothing at all... unless they want to see a bunch of people with bloody shins, oops never mind it's not a FG. geometry in the 49 seems funky- looong top tube despite a slackish STA. at least the gearing is somewhat "normal" and not full-on track. definitely looks like you are getting what you pay for in this one. they also have a FG offering with bullhorns for $500


----------



## BianchiJoe

Read the fine print, and you see the deal-killer: *Hi-ten frame and fork.* No thanks. 

The "Draft," on the other hand is 100% cro-mo, but it runs you $500.


----------



## Dave Hickey

BianchiJoe said:


> Read the fine print, and you see the deal-killer: *Hi-ten frame and fork.* No thanks.
> 
> The "Draft," on the other hand is 100% cro-mo, but it runs you $500.


Agree. For $50 more, you can get a Windsor Track bike. 

The plus is that the Windsor has a cro mo frame and decent crankset. The minus is it doesn't come with brakes and has 48 x 16 gearing. 

If I had to choose between the 2, I'd go with the Windsor since the frame is actually quite nice and it's easy to upgrade or change parts


----------



## danl1

Sometimes a bargain just isn't.


----------



## asterisk

I saw this in a few of the Interbike reports. It's trying to straddle the line between low end bikeshop bike and COMPLETE CRAP big box store bike. I'd say it's a good deal for someone is really on the out and out and doesn't care about anything but going from A to B but eventually the upgrade bug will bite and this just isn't worth the effort.


----------



## harvestlaser

good luck finding any pedals that arent for a kids bike (1/2" pedals). it looks like a pile, but they won the "bet you cant make it cheaper" competition. i would put money on the cups in the hubs going after a couple months, that is if the gear doesnt strip out.


----------



## SSSasky

And, as far as I know, unless something has changed, 1 piece cranks only work with larger BMX BBs. They need the larger BB in order to work the 'elbows' through the frame. Given that SE makes a bunch of BMX stuff, this seems likely. I could be wrong though.

If this is the case, it's going to make upgrading the BB/cranks much more annoying / expensive.


----------



## JoeDaddio

Man... they've really come a long way from the PK Ripper frame that I lusted after when I raced BMX...........................




joe


----------



## BianchiJoe

*Welcome to my soapbox!*



JoeDaddio said:


> Man... they've really come a long way from the PK Ripper frame that I lusted after when I raced BMX...........................


No disrespect intended to Scot Breithaupt, SE Racing, (or you, Joe Daddio), but SE Racing's bikes have fallen hard since their glory days of BMX. Since the company was bought by Fuji, the classic PK Ripper and OM Flyer are now aluminum, made in China, and scraping the bottom of the price-wars barrel. The venerable Floval Flyer has retained the most of its original character, but even it has beeen utterly eclipsed by the offerings of other, more innovative bike makers. What was once a cutting-edge company at the pinnacle of the sport has now been reduced to a pale shadow of its former self. Their old models, however, fetch astronomical prices on eBay, and are considered quite collectible. I have no animosity towards the brand, and hope that someday they can rise above the mediocrity they currently seem to have settled for, but as it stands, they're a monument to all that can go wrong when a US independent maker goes corporate/global. 

_< cue heartfelt patriotic music here >_


----------



## single1x1

*no threads in the bb*



SSSasky said:


> And, as far as I know, unless something has changed, 1 piece cranks only work with larger BMX BBs. They need the larger BB in order to work the 'elbows' through the frame. Given that SE makes a bunch of BMX stuff, this seems likely. I could be wrong though.
> 
> If this is the case, it's going to make upgrading the BB/cranks much more annoying / expensive.


 Right no threads in the bottom bracket, and the only way to upgrade, cranks or pedals it either a euro adapter and new cranks, chain ring and pedals expensive, or a 3piece bmx crank, and chain ring and pedals, also expensive. And the hi tensile frame and fork just scream "RUN AWAY!!"


----------



## Travmizer

I just got a Draft but it's different than the one shown here - the cranks aren't one piece...

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1073274_-1___

the bike is basically the same price as OP's, Hi Ten steel (though it is lighter than my mountain bike) I mean it's really a nice bike minus the plastic petals and sketchy freewheel... 

I'm converting mine to a fixed gear bike next week... getting a new rear wheel with a flipflop hub... I've got 100 bucks to spend on it


----------



## bikewalways

I have one and If I had known about the Kilo (I don't think they offered it at the time) I would have bought it instead. 
I now do have a Kilo and I love it (all chrome) but... As far as the SE goes, yes it's a Hi Ten frame with one piece cranks and a P.O.S. wheel set that was replaced along with the saddle BUT it's fun to ride, surprisingly nimble for what it is and I regularly take it on 30 plus mile rides. I can leave her locked up in bad areas and no one has tried to nick her yet. 
I use it as a recon vehicle when I go to new and possible questionable areas. She's taken a lot of abuse and has never left me stranded. I still find my self upgrading it though I shouldn't spend the money BUT she has generated a lot of good will and trouble free riding, go figure. I wouldn't buy it again but I stand buy her, I know that doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## waldo425

I'm a bit weary of it. Looks like a lot of no name parts and parts that I would put on a commuter because I just don't really care about them. 
I think that there are better deals to be had.


----------

